# 3D arrow's Easton, Gold tip or carbon express



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

This could go south on you VERY quick but, I will give you my jist. I am not sponsored or, a "promotional" shooter for any companies and have no stake in this. I spend my own money on this stuff and this is what I have personally found. Since most sanctioned 3D events are 50y or less, you can typically get away with a pretty fat arrow and gain points in line-cutting, versus losing points in getting pushed around a little bit in the wind. Your Fatboys are ideally suited for 3D. 

GoldTip - pound for the pound the toughest arrows out there, I have had some issues with consistency from shaft to shaft but, I get a bit too involved in such things 
Easton - consistent spine, weights, straight, pretty darn tough and lots of sizes and spines to choose from.
Carbon Express - light, fast, a little less consistent on spine and weight in their fatter shafts, the Nano Pros are probably the single best shaft being made these days. They know how to advertise products, I will leave it at that. 
Victory - pretty tough arrows, fairly priced, everything from nano sized VAPs to big fat shafts for line cutting. I have had issues with their CS and their ICE coating. 
CarbonTech - great great great stuff, a bit heavy on the price but, they make light fast stuff and Rick McKinney is a GREAT ambassador to the sport.

those are the bigger ones out there, if I were shooting 3D only I would probably shoot GoldTip XXX with 100gr pro points, just because they are tough as hell.
Isaac


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and check out the Black Eagle line of arrows. Simply awesome, and at a good price!


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I find the CX CXL Pro shafts to be the very best 3D arrow. They are light so you can use a heavier FOC, very straight and most spine consistent shaft built. Big diameter helps with line cutting also. The advantage is shooting lighter draw weight at max legal velocity with a fat shaft using an absolutely accurate arrow.

If you like to shoot over 60 pounds, the CX LineJammer or X-Jammer is also a huge diameter, yet light shaft that provides excellent accuracy as well.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Gold Tips or Eastons
Look at whats winning tournaments from spots to field to fita to the 3d coarse, Gold Tip and Easton are dominating the archery world these days.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Gold Tip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaybow6 (Feb 8, 2008)

I love my Black Eagle Challengers for 3-D


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

nothing but carbon express for field spots and 3d


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Gold Tip. No if, and or but about it.

I will not waste another minute or dollar on another shaft. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

Carbon express!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Iv shot everything but the Black Eagle arrows. Gold tip is by far the toughest arrow made, that along with Tim getting on here and giving advise or helping in any way possible makes me support Gold Tip.

Iv been around some shoots where the Black Eagles were being shot, I have seen SEVERAL break. I looked at them real hard but the walls are too thin for my liking and I just cant get past that thought.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm shooting the X-Jammers now, but the best all around would have to be the CXL Pro's. Just thought I would max things out this year!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gold tip pro 22 series.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

edgerat said:


> This could go south on you VERY quick but, I will give you my jist. I am not sponsored or, a "promotional" shooter for any companies and have no stake in this. I spend my own money on this stuff and this is what I have personally found. Since most sanctioned 3D events are 50y or less, you can typically get away with a pretty fat arrow and gain points in line-cutting, versus losing points in getting pushed around a little bit in the wind. Your Fatboys are ideally suited for 3D.
> 
> GoldTip - pound for the pound the toughest arrows out there, I have had some issues with consistency from shaft to shaft but, I get a bit too involved in such things
> Easton - consistent spine, weights, straight, pretty darn tough and lots of sizes and spines to choose from.
> ...


I don't agree on less consistent spine for CX large dia. I have had much better readings than Eastons large dia. They are not as durable(CX). But, plenty consistent. My findings are they are better in wt and spine.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I love my Black Eagle Challengers for 3-D. I am waiting to the new point system from firenock so I can build some new challenges.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont think there is any such thing. If there was a best there would only be one brand. I went with my shops recommendation. Fatboys, and I haven't had a problem. Could there be a better arrow? Maybe but I dont shoot good enough to tell a difference. They hit where I am aiming.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

If I had a longer draw I would be using all Gold Tip. 
If I had more money I would be using all Carbon Express. 

Easton has the largest variety of arrows selection from knitting needle field shafts to 27 diameter aluminum and everything in between.
Gold Tip doesn't have a broad variety.
Easton doesn't have the best 23 diameter or larger carbon shafts but they have big fat aluminum shafts.
Hard to beat the Gold Tip XT Hunter shaft for hunting with both excellent quality and a good price.
Gold Tip does not have a 23 diameter or larger shaft that isn't crazy stiff for me.
Carbon Express has the highest price tag that is about to the point of being ridiculous. But they have light weight fat shafts that I can shoot.
Gold Tip doesn't have a real field arrow.
If you have a longer draw you could use the GT 22 series for both 3D and hunting without a problem.

So Easton, Gold Tip and Carbon Express all have positives and negatives. For some of us if we chose a single brand we might be compromising in one area or another.


----------



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

Gold Tip XXX, 100 grain pro point!!!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

gold tip pro 22


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gold tip! Tough ass hell no matter what shaft and no matter what spine i always get them to tune great


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

I am a huge Gold Tip fan myself. I shoot the X Cutters.


----------



## JJSREEZEN (Feb 20, 2012)

Another 1 for Goldtip 22 pros


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

Gold tip pro 22's or pro x cutters depending on what shaft size you want. Gold tip arrows can take a beating especially with pin nocks and the x cutters are super easy to setup and get shooting good for 3d.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Another fan here of Carbon Express. I only shoot 54# @30" draw, and am shooting X-Jammer Pro 27's at 284fps for 3D. They have been very durable for me, and their patented bulldog collar makes them almost indestructable except for a direct robinhood. Their spine/wgt is VERY CONSISTANT with their new carbon weave design. They are extremely accurate, and have picked me up several extra points at every tournament I go to. I am using 100gr nockbusters for points, and Blazer vanes.


----------



## CowboyArchery (Nov 28, 2011)

Ive shot a lot of arrows from micro to fatty's and I've narrowed
It down to three scenarios

For FITA outdoor long range meters, Easton X10 spines will vary !

For 3D nothing beats a Gold Tip Pro 22's or x cutters stick with pro's 

For strictly bow hunter class where they cut you down below 22 series shoot a Gold Tip pro hunter !

Just my thoughts and experiences


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Since you are worried about fat boys being to fat for windy days you should consider gold tip ultra light 400's or gold tip series 22's, me personally on 3d courses wind is not a big problem so I shoot gold tip xxx.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> If I had a longer draw I would be using all Gold Tip.
> If I had more money I would be using all Carbon Express.
> 
> Easton has the largest variety of arrows selection from knitting needle field shafts to 27 diameter aluminum and everything in between.
> ...


Gold Tips dont have to flex to be forgiving and shot well, Its been proven time and time again with the triple Xs.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> If I had a longer draw I would be using all Gold Tip.
> If I had more money I would be using all Carbon Express.
> 
> Easton has the largest variety of arrows selection from knitting needle field shafts to 27 diameter aluminum and everything in between.
> ...


carbon express has no positives, they're just stupid expensive and poor quality arrows. if you like those you might as well save the money and shoot victorys... what makes xxx's too stiff for you to shoot but not pro's?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

drewbie8 said:


> carbon express has no positives, they're just stupid expensive and poor quality arrows. if you like those you might as well save the money and shoot victorys... what makes xxx's too stiff for you to shoot but not pro's?


I do not believe that. I previously mentioned Carbon Express has a better selection of light weight fatter shafts. The CXL's (23 diameter) can be had in 3 different spines. The LineJammers are light weight and have a .358 spine. I only have a 26" draw so to get any speed I need lighter arrows.

Last year the pin bushings from Victory would bend VERY easily.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

drewbie8 said:


> carbon express has no positives, they're just stupid expensive and poor quality arrows. if you like those you might as well save the money and shoot victorys... what makes xxx's too stiff for you to shoot but not pro's?


:mg: dang. The positives have been said.


----------



## travis gross (Feb 19, 2006)

goldtip 22s are a great choice ,if the wind is an issue they are light enough and stiff enough to put alot of weight in the front unless you shoot a very long shaft. hope this helps man .travis gross


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> I do not believe that. I previously mentioned Carbon Express has a better selection of light weight fatter shafts. The CXL's (23 diameter) can be had in 3 different spines. The LineJammers are light weight and have a .358 spine. I only have a 26" draw so to get any speed I need lighter arrows.
> 
> Last year the pin bushings from Victory would bend VERY easily.


most guys that shoot victory's use gold tip components, cheaper shafts with more consistently cast higher quality components.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

If you have a problem shooting CX shafts, you have a real problem shooting. Probably need a good coach to get your shooting straightened out!


----------



## Screw face (Feb 14, 2013)

Gold tip velocity pro 400 or my other favorite gold tip pro series 22 they are by far the best arrows I think either arrow will be great for 3D my total weight for both is 310 grains shot out of a hoyt alpha max 35 I'm at 305 fps


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Get a spine tester and test arrows consistency of spine before you talk out of your rearend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Get a spine tester and test arrows consistency of spine before you talk out of your rearend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you've done a lot of testing, I'm curious on the results.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

skynight said:


> If you've done a lot of testing, I'm curious on the results.


I have done a fair amount of testing. Aluminum is the best. Carbon Express is pretty dang consistent. Most carbon is fairly inconsistent. You would be surprised.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

drewbie8 said:


> most guys that shoot victory's use gold tip components, cheaper shafts with more consistently cast higher quality components.


This is the point I was trying to make in my first post where no manufacturer is the clear favorite for every possible arrow configuration........ You believe in Victory shafts but not the components. 

As I said earlier if an archer locks into one brand of arrow for all their archery then they may be compromising. No one manufacturer has the _best_ arrow for every archer for 3D, indoors spot fat shaft, indoor spots 23 diameter shaft, field archery, 3D, short range hunting and long range hunting. Easton probably comes the closest to having something the "best" for anyone in any game.


----------



## CANDYBOATWRIGHT (Dec 4, 2008)

gold tip hands down.....


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> This is the point I was trying to make in my first post where no manufacturer is the clear favorite for every possible arrow configuration........ You believe in Victory shafts but not the components.
> 
> As I said earlier if an archer locks into one brand of arrow for all their archery then they may be compromising. No one manufacturer has the _best_ arrow for every archer for 3D, indoors spot fat shaft, indoor spots 23 diameter shaft, field archery, 3D, short range hunting and long range hunting. Easton probably comes the closest to having something the "best" for anyone in any game.


i prefer gold tips but my point was is that if you want to get a good setup for cheap you can shoot victorys with gt components and theyre super easy to get setup


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Reasons not to buy carbon express:

1. shoot into target sometimes they break for no stinking reason

2. get hit from behind they are broke

3. get crowded in the target nice and tight they are broke

4. do the drill bit trick to get out a point the drill bit will break off the carbon just behind the point

5. heat up the tip to get out the point the carbon dies and arrow is ruined

6. group tune in a hooter shooter and see how bad they group before tuning them, they move 3.5 inches when turning the nock.

7. you have to group tune them on a regular basis with the hooter shooter because they change after a while.

8. when scraping off the fletching to put on new fletching you can easily dig into the carbon and ruin the arrow.

9. when shooting if the arrows hit close enough to slap together the pin nock from one arrow can slap against the shaft just in front of the fletching and then the arrow will snap when flexing it right there.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Reasons to buy gold tip:

1. I have taken 11 shots at animals this year with my gold tip ultralights and I killed 7 animals with 4 misses and not one gold tip was damaged.

2. drill bit trick or heating up the point hasn't ruined any of my arrows.

3. every gold tip arrow I have fletched up in the last year is still being shot and I shoot almost every day for multiple hours.

4. During hooter shooter grouping sessions with either bare shaft or fletched arrows the gold tip xxx or ultralights don't move over a inch off center, some don't move at all.


I simply don't have any negatives with my gold tip arrows, they have survived everything that has happened and every time I put them in the hooter shooter to check if they are still hitting the same hole they do not need to be re tuned. they simply hit the hole as a group of six. I have two dozen gold tips and I fletched up 6 of each and all six of the shafts are still in use and I have two half dozens of fresh shafts ready to be fletched when these finally die.


----------



## Chris723 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ill be shooting gold tip 22 pros this season and might mess with x cutters as well. 100-125 out front and Ill be set. 
58-64# (havnt messed with my new bow yet) at about 28.5 DL. Ive shot them before and they were the most durable every Ive ever shot.


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

I shoot the CX XJammer 27 Pros and have for the last 2 seasons with good success yet to break one. I use the Shrewd uni bushings in them and have had to replace several bushings due to Nock Busters taking chunks out but the arrows have always been good. Danny Evans shoots them awfully well and has for several years. My advice is to pick one of the top 3 mfgs and go for it. Honestly don't think you would go wrong.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

Padgett said:


> Reasons to buy gold tip:
> 
> 1. I have taken 11 shots at animals this year with my gold tip ultralights and I killed 7 animals with 4 misses and not one gold tip was damaged.
> 
> ...


you hit the nail right on the head with both these, and for an example how many times have we all seen the cx 300's explode or get destroyed shooting at a 3d shoot. i've had my gold tips get hit and smashed and beat up shooting 3d and at worst you get a bent pin and the arrow is still good and shoots like nothing ever happened to it.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drewbie8 said:


> you hit the nail right on the head with both these, and for an example how many times have we all seen the cx 300's explode or get destroyed shooting at a 3d shoot. i've had my gold tips get hit and smashed and beat up shooting 3d and at worst you get a bent pin and the arrow is still good and shoots like nothing ever happened to it.


I have to say that is bs. I have shot cxl for years and have friends that shoot them and have never seen these problems I have beAt the heck out of mine and they hold up with no problems. Carbon express makes a great arrow period


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> I have to say that is bs. I have shot cxl for years and have friends that shoot them and have never seen these problems I have beAt the heck out of mine and they hold up with no problems. Carbon express makes a great arrow period


Well IMO the Maxima's are about the worst arrow I've ever shot abd the cx line was probably one of their better arrows but has been discontinued and still was nowhere near as good quality wise as gold tips are


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> I shoot the CX XJammer 27 Pros and have for the last 2 seasons with good success yet to break one. I use the Shrewd uni bushings in them and have had to replace several bushings due to Nock Busters taking chunks out but the arrows have always been good. Danny Evans shoots them awfully well and has for several years. My advice is to pick one of the top 3 mfgs and go for it. Honestly don't think you would go wrong.[/QUOTE
> That's what I use the XJammer 27 pros and have shot the same 6 for 2-yrs. The Shrewd unibushings are outstanding with gnocks.
> I do say GT' s are tougher. But these XJ's will still shoot and bare shaft tune to 25-yds.
> As far as heating carbon, it's really not recommended anyway. I use a tool to go in the back of the shaft to add or take out wt from
> ...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I have not shot the CXL "Pro's" as I am STILL using the CXL 150's with the gold weave pattern....... The same arrows that have help pick up 3 ASA checks. They've been through at least a few IBO national shoots and dozens of local/state shoots over the last couple of years. 

I have X-Jammer -27's that have many, many thousands of shots on each of them. They've been used for indoor spots for a few years. I don't know, maybe I would have shot more 60 X games rather than 58-59 X games if I had been using something else but I have no way of knowing.

I've been using soft melt glue for the points for many years......... 

I really believe if the Carbon Express arrows were anywhere near as bad as a couple of the guys above have mentioned I would have seen it by now. Maybe the "new" shafts are as bad as they say but I find it real hard to believe.

Now if I could use much heavier arrows and still have good speed then I would definitely try the heavy weight shafts but like many folks I can't. 

I am not a "fan boy" of any single arrow manufacturer. The only real issue I have with Carbon Express si the fact that for some reason that have to charge much more for their shafts than ANY other large arrow manufacturer.


----------



## travis gross (Feb 19, 2006)

goldtip all the way! 22s is what i shoot my wife xcutters both boys 30xs there all good arrows!


----------



## ELPalmer (Mar 2, 2013)

Ive shot all 3,I shoot GT. Easton and CE fly great, CE are fragile, Eastons are a lil tougher, both are over priced. GT's need a lil more FOC and when that is given to them they fly with all of em and are the toughest, you can get a standard grade that gets just as good of results as the pro's by cutting them on both ends to get to the sweet and save alot of money.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Of coarse im gonna say Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streak Selects. I fell in love with these arrows. I put some major abuse to them this last weekend and i would have to say they are tough,light, very straight, and the sexiest arrow out with the dual spine technology/carbon weave.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Carbon express all the way. 
X busters for indoors and probably known distance
Nano xr for field


----------



## aussie3d (Mar 7, 2013)

carbon express blue streak selects running both bulldog collars and pin nocks. by far the best shaft ive shot for 3d archery. light, consistant and group exceptionally well. thats my pick.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Muddy Blood Sport, which used to be Harvest Time. As tough as Gold Tips in my experience.


----------



## ELPalmer (Mar 2, 2013)

... I would like to add our club has an extreme shoot every year in August, we have seen them all... we have seen them all break, on the toughness scale , #1 toughest Gold Tip, the most fragile....Carbon Express

Here is a video...The ultimate arrow toughness testing ground http://www.northflarchers.org/photobook14.htm


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

I believe that, depending on what your setup is and what you are shooting, one shaft will stand out as a clear winner but there isn't ONE brand that has the best of everything or a shaft that will fit the needs of every archer. 
I have shot a lot of different shafts for different types of archery, This year I am am shooting arrows from 5 different manufacturers. I have tried quite a few different arrows for indoor spots recently but found that Gold Tip Triple X's just seem to perform the best for me, just plain more forgiving than Fullbores, 2712's, etc. For Outdoor Target and Field Vicotory VAPs shoot so well I don't think that there is a reason to shoot the $300-$450 per dozen shafts from Carbon Express or Easton. For 3D this year I am shooting Gold Tip 22 Pros out of one bow (open class) and CXL Pro 250s out of another bow (Bowhunter) but I also think Fatboys are a great arrow and have had a lot of success with them in the past. For hunting I will shoot a VAP, Radial X-weaves, or ACC's depending on the bow that I am shooting (usually have two bows setup for hunting season, incase one breaks and I'm 350 miles from home). On the windy days (which seems to be a lot these days up here in Big Sky country) at a 3D tourney I will pull out one of the hunting bows as these shafts buck the wind better.

If you listed your bow, DL, DW target arrow weight and what class and tourneys you are shooting (ASA, IBO, NFAA, Local) I'm sure there a number of folks on here that could give you a solid recommendation.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Depending on which bow i am shooting, I shoot either Easton Fatboys or Gold Tip 30x.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been shooting Easton flatline surgicals for a couple years and really like the. They are tough as nails too!


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to say the same thing about the CX brand. Then i did some research and bought some. The tolerances are like no other IMO and usually better than the rating that they claim. The components are almost press fit which i have yet to see on other brands. I hate to admit this but I shot the same arrow 3 times into a metal plate from 30 yards away. The only thing that happened to the arrow was the point/insert and nock blew out both ends. The shaft perfect! Hard to believe i know.. I know My old Goldtip Ultralights would not survive that as i tested that one out too.

Now im not sure if the issues stated above were on old shafts, But i assure you those are no longer issues. As all Arrow company's there will be a point were issues come up like gold tips manufacturing issues of late specifically on the Kinetic Pro line regarding tolerance. If you dont believe me just call them! Of coarse they will fix the issue as well.

My point is...What once could have been an issue, wont always be an issue. They have people on staff to find and fix these issues in all companies. Staying away from the bashing of Companies i would say everyone will like different arrows for different reasons.

Ill admit the Cx are pricey, but i love the way they build these arrow, how tough they are in my experience, and hands down the nicest looking arrow out. So i will gladly pay more for arrows/components of this caliber.

I would say to the person who originally started this post.. Take everything here compile the info.. Do some research and buy the arrows that you find fit for you. A good archer can use anything to be successful..IMO


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Humdinger said:


> I used to say the same thing about the CX brand. Then i did some research and bought some. The tolerances are like no other IMO and usually better than the rating that they claim. The components are almost press fit which i have yet to see on other brands. I hate to admit this but I shot the same arrow 3 times into a metal plate from 30 yards away. The only thing that happened to the arrow was the point/insert and nock blew out both ends. The shaft perfect! Hard to believe i know.. I know My old Goldtip Ultralights would not survive that as i tested that one out too.
> 
> Now im not sure if the issues stated above were on old shafts, But i assure you those are no longer issues. As all Arrow company's there will be a point were issues come up like gold tips manufacturing issues of late specifically on the Kinetic Pro line regarding tolerance. If you dont believe me just call them! Of coarse they will fix the issue as well.
> 
> ...


Which model or models of CX have you based your analysis on? Good post by the way.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

The arrows that i tested out were the Maxima Blue Streak Selects 150's. I have them Cut to 29 inchs with 100grain screw in Field points. I also use the Bulldog collars and pin knocks. I shoot a Recurve with 40lbs medium Kaya k7 limbs shooting about 180-190 fps last time i checked.

I had a few people including myself that day that were shocked. I was a big supporter of Gold Tip Ultralight series and still feel its a great arrow. I replaced my Gold Tips with the Maxima's as i wanted a Standard size shaft(maximas are a bit smaller dia. then other standards)and feel i made the right choice for "Me".

For indoor i once used Easton Fatboys which i really liked as well. Then i had Seen Matt Zumbo shooting the Cx CXL 250's and thought "MAN..Those are Sexy arrows". He handed me one and i was amazed on how light these were compared to the Fatboys (both were at full length w/ collars and pins). So i bought some CXL 150's(Rated for my weight). Now i put tips on at the range and proceeded to shoot bareshafts. Something happened that i had never seen before...The first arrow flew out of my bow like a bullet! No kick side to side or up and down...Just straight! I went to get a couple guys that work at the shop in disbelief, they stood behind me as i emptied my quiver. When i turned around they look shocked and said to me "I have never seen an arrow come out of a bow that straight right out of the box bareshaft in my life". I almost didn't want to fletch them as they didnt need it. Of coarse i went over board and 4 fletched them with Red/White/blue feathers cause im flashy like that..(J/k i was setting up point on indoor arrows and was trying to slow them down).

Anyways hope this helps... An archer once told me, "Self image is very important. If you look good while you shoot, you will feel good while you shoot, If you feel good while you shoot, You will shoot your best". Equipment is part of that statement for me.


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

tried the new hex from easton tonight they are great arrows


----------



## los11 (Dec 10, 2012)

I started shooting Gold Tips there 5575 and they were one damn tuff arrow.. Then I went to the Eastons Injexion had some issues but they were hunting problems with the boradheads so I went over to the Carbon Express Blue Streak Selects for 3D but I have been having issues tuning my Ballistic Dual Cam and alot of issue tuning my Monster MR6 I think the 350's dont have enough spine on them.. So I am going back to Gold Tip where I started... I just got some Ultralight Pro 300's for the MR6 to tune them and use them for 3D anybody had any issues with the Blue Streaks??


----------

